# [Theme] capture emotion, not pixels!!!



## Frank F. (Jan 25, 2018)

I feel the little one makes me take other pictures of the same scene. more emotional. less calculated. more relevant. less decorative.

Post your pictures here, if you feel they fit.


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 25, 2018)

#2 --- where are your X100* shots?

She is a superb BW-machine. 
The colors are already great out of cam!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 26, 2018)

I don't have one, not that I wouldn't want one though.


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 26, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> I don't have one, not that I wouldn't want one though.



Do you have another camera, that is your favourite for expressing emotions?


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 26, 2018)

Frank F. said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have one, not that I wouldn't want one though.
> ...



Not really, I have no emotions. They have all been yelled out of me. Just kidding. Probably to specific of a theme.


----------



## waday (Jan 26, 2018)

I like the thought behind this theme, but it seems too specific? What if you changed it to either “emotion” or “Fuji”? That way, it’s a bit more broad?


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 26, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Frank F. said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...




OK. I canged it to: 

"
*[Theme] capture emotion, not pixels!!! *
"

Ok with both of you???


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 26, 2018)

The X100T is superb and I can only recommend her to everyone (if you cannot afford the X100f)
BUT:
I can do it with other cameras if the lens is manual like my Ai-S Nikkor 1.4/35mm


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 26, 2018)

Today @The horses with the *gorgeous* X100T:


----------



## rosh4u (Feb 6, 2018)

I agree that you have great X100* B&W shots. I don't have the one!


----------



## Philmar (Feb 6, 2018)

Door to door fruit and flower sellers - Hpa&#x27;An, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Farmer hoping to sell bird and dog at Bac Ha market, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Young boy scavenging for his family in the town dump - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Frank F. (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Frank F. (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Frank F. (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Frank F. (Feb 10, 2018)

They tear out the heart of our city to build a shopping area with two malls


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 10, 2018)

^ Nice set


----------



## Frank F. (Feb 11, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> ^ Nice set




thank you


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Philmar (Feb 11, 2018)

Bare foot monks returning from morning almseeking - Mandalay, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Mapinguarify (Mar 13, 2018)

The blues ain't nothin' but a good man feelin' bad.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 13, 2018)

Took these this week. I love the emotion conveyed by the lighting and the model. Both were shot using an old 5D MKI.


----------



## 407370 (Mar 13, 2018)

This whole thread contains some superb photography. All the BW shots especially stand out and speak to me. Great work !!


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 14, 2018)




----------

